# Bluej Rechnungen



## Dezi (16. Mai 2009)

hi.. ich bin gerade dabei für die schule mt bluej ein Dartspiel zu machen... ich möchte hierbei am ende anzeigen lassen, wieviel prozent der würfe die zielscheibe getroffen haben... (anzuzeigen, wieviele punkte es wären krieg ich net gebacken^^) 

ich habe mir also globale variablen gemacht 

die eine (zAnzahlWuerfe) bekommt halt nach jedem wurf einen drauf und die andere (zAnzahlGewinne) bei jedem treffer...

soweit klappt auch alles und ich kann sie mir am ende auch hinschreiben lassen...

nur jetzt habe ich versucht eine neue globale variable zu erstellen und habe sie heist zProzentTreffer und sieht wie folgt aus: 

zProzentTreffer = zAnzahlGewinne / zAnzahlWuerfe * 100;

beim übersetzen meckert er auch gar nicht.. aber wenn ich dann ein objekt der klasse erstellen will öffnet sich die kosole und er sagt i-was von ArithmeticException

anbei sei gesagt: diese 3 globalen varieblen sind alle private und int ...

also.. was mache ich falsch?.. need help^^


hier mal der ganze text in der konsole (es öffnet sich auch der quelltext und die zeile mit dem zProzentTreffer wird markeirt und druter steht halt ArithmeticExeption)




> java.lang.ArithmeticException: / by zero
> at Dart.<init>(Dart.java:28)
> at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
> at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorI
> ...



hoffe mir kann wer helfen...

(keine flames von wegen falsches forum pls.. ich hab kp wohin sonst damit^^)



edit:

omg.. ja..dummheit gehört bestraft...^^.. ich hätte die rechnung einfach net als globale variable nehmen sollen, sondern direkt am ende ausrechnen lassen^^


naja.. vlt kann mir ja jetzt noch wer helfen, wwie ich das ganz in ne schleife einbaun kann, die mit "escape" beendet wird... while will ja nen boolean.. aber tastaturzeichen werden in char zurückgegeben.. auserdem müsste ich ja noch ne if-verzweigung einbaun, die erstma überprüft, ob die tastatur gedrückt wurde.. aber dadurch würde ich dann ja die while schleife überspringen..^^.. also ihr seht.. fragen über fragen^^...

P.s.: vlt hat ja auch jmd ne andere idee, mit was ich die schleife beenden kann... nur klick und doppelklick ist belegt.. alles andere nehme ich gern entgegen^^


----------



## Dezi (16. Mai 2009)

so..habe das jetzt soweit laees im griff. das spiel wird einfach durch drücken einer beliebigen taste beendet^^

jetzt meine frage: wie mache ich das mit der punktanzeige?

mein Pfeil hört ab einer festgelegten hPosition auf zu fliegen.. man muss also nich beide koordinaten für die punktbestimmung benutzen...

der Stift is da der pfeilspitze beim ankommen an der zielscheibe.. 

die punkte sind 50 40 30 20 10.. ich will also nichts genaues sondern nur in 10er schritten..

jetz müsste man ja i-was mit der vPosition machen mit  "<" ">"...nur in einer if-verzweigung klappts i-wie net.. man müsste dann ja 2 ineinander schachteln.. und das will er i-wie net..

geht es vlt i-wie mitswitch?.. hoffe mir kann wer helfen..

mfG

Dezi


----------

